# Goat



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Tell me about goat. How beneficial is it in the diet? Is it similar to venison, lamb, beef? 

I picked up 10 lbs. of goat today, to try it out. I gave the poodles each a little bit tonight with their usual dinner. If all works out and if y'all tell me it is a very good protein to feed, I might start buying goat in larger quantities.

Thanks!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

goat is a very nice lean protein for the most part and larger dogs can generally eat the bones...

goat is good. buy goat. give goat to dogs. dogs love you big time. : )


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania looooves goat, and I think it's great for variety. The more red meat, the merrier. 

Really, the only edible bone Ania gets is poultry or venison. I don't like most pork bones, and I haven't found an edible beef bone that I like (ribs don't count 'cuz Ania doesn't actually eat them, just gnaws on them for a while). But goat bones are great! They're totally edible for her, and I like having the variety in that department.

So if you can easily find goat within your price range, stock up!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tell ania i'll save the bones for her then...my guys can't gnaw through the legs..


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> tell ania i'll save the bones for her then...my guys can't gnaw through the legs..


Aw, that's a shame. :becky:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aw, that's a shame. :becky:


yeah, i can see you're overwhelmed with sympathy LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh! And to answer your question about how it compares to venison / lamb / beef, I would say it is most like lamb.

Fat/meat ratio:
Beef (Most fat)
Lamb
Goat
Venison (least fat)

As far as richness goes:
Venison (most rich)
Goat
Lamb
Beef (least rich)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My doggies love it too!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm gettin' some goat in April on my next trip to Portland.

I think I've got goat on the brain...gotta get goat....gotta get goat....gotta get goat.... :twitch: :twitch: :twitch:

I bet Millie will love it...let us know how it goes! :smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I'm also going to try some next time I place a meat order. 

Well, my dogs are going to try some. Cats too! Have any of you tried it with kitties?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Oh! And to answer your question about how it compares to venison / lamb / beef, I would say it is most like lamb.
> 
> Fat/meat ratio:
> Beef (Most fat)
> ...


so...since we're on a roll....where does llama and ostrich and emu fit into this list?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Ostrich is quite high in minerals and vitamins but the omega 3 isn't so great and it is extremely lean. Guess that means it is rich like venison but not as good for omega 3. Suspect emu to be about the same.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> so...since we're on a roll....where does llama and ostrich and emu fit into this list?


We've never had any of those. :Cry:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

My kittens, cats have tried lamb but not goat yet.
My labs love both! :biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What do you guys pay for goat? I see our supplier has it but its pretty expensive.........


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I can get a live goat for 90 and have a close friend of mine butcher it :biggrin1:
Very very tempting...
but I can have everything organs, head, everything. Not a bad deal. Esp if friends of mine go in on it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> What do you guys pay for goat? I see our supplier has it but its pretty expensive.........


it wasn't cheap. i think i paid 147.00 for mine....it was a goat cut six ways..skinned, no head, no organs....it was a new zealand goat...so it's human consumable.

otherwise, we haven't found a supplier for goat yet....that does the pasture fed, give me the spleen thing...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CrazyRawFedZoo said:


> I can get a live goat for 90 and have a close friend of mine butcher it :biggrin1:
> Very very tempting...
> but I can have everything organs, head, everything. Not a bad deal. Esp if friends of mine go in on it.


great price. get it and send me one too....: )


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh yes we did re, it was just going to be too expensive! Although if we could have taken that goat for the price of $75.00-100.00 and did ou own butchering it would of been a find cause we could have had the whole shabang. Or we could just fed it to the dogs as whole prey like some of them did.:flock::flock::flock::biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you have too much wine last night!:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Did you have too much wine last night!:heh::heh::heh:


LOL...no, i have brain fog.

that's right....we did have that offer, but we bagged out of it, remember? by the time they were done with slaughtering and whatever else they were doing, it was going to cost like 200....did YOU have too much wine? 

and i can just hear my neighbour's comments about a goat in the backyard.....LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I remember bagging out, but it doesn't mean that if it comes up again we have to bag out because those goats were grass fed, I believe. We could just find our own butcher, MY HUSBAND! LOL


----------



## TylersMom (Jan 19, 2011)

Tyler tried got for the first time last month and he thinks its awesome. I found a local dairy goat farmer who had slaughtered some bucks. I bought it for $1/lb. I also bought only shoulder chops because they have a bit more bone in them, and the majority of the bones were soft enough for Ty to chew easily. 

TylersMom


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I remember bagging out, but it doesn't mean that if it comes up again we have to bag out because those goats were grass fed, I believe. We could just find our own butcher, MY HUSBAND! LOL


didn't we also have to pay slaughter fees? 

or will we just buy three live goats and your husband will have a new career!!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My dogs loved the goat! 

I may have given a little too much of the new meat at first because Henry and Millie both had bile/bone pukes at 2:00 am that morning. Which is interesting, because they didn't eat any bone the previous day!

Stools were great and I have been slowly increasing the amount of goat they can eat. 

Yum, yum!


----------

